# mini dachshund



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

My mini dachshund has started labor! First puppy is out and is a boy!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

HA, congrats! That is awesome! We need pics! If you could take any of her actually having them that would be cool. I have never witnessed that.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Baby number one and two bothe boys ill try to get some of them coming


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

AWWWWW! They are so cute and tiny! Thanks!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep with how small they are no telling how many she has


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I've only ever seen a cat give birth. That would be interesting with a dog, but I am sure it is just the same.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm gonna guess six. 3 boys 3 girls


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Sweeeet!!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Ownedbythegoats I git baby number 3 coming









































Baby number threes a girl!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Cool! Thanks so much! GIRL, that is nice! Good thing they aren't all boys, lol.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol no problem this isn't my first time but I remember it! It's a womdeful moment!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Baby number fours a girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the pups! You will have to update us periodically with pics so we can get our puppy fix.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Lol for sure its the least I can do since yall all do so well on my kid fix


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes! Pics are great!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys welcome number 5 with me this little boys had it rough he came out after the runt


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Along with number 6 boy wow


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Sooo... 2 girls 4 boys? How's mama?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep! And she is doing great she loves them so much already


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is she done?


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats! When ours delivered I thought she was done after 7 had her in the tub and was washing her up...caught number 8 in the tub!!!

Sent from my iPhone using GoatSpot


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow lol ye she's done thought she was done after 5 took her towel out and laid newspaper for them to lay on till I washed the towels and right before I layed down I thought I better check on her and she was licking number 6


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Aw, cute!  I have a miniature Dachshund; she's a two year old red sable named Nola. I love the breed! (Mine at least) So smart, loving, a joy to train.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

One opened her eyes today


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awwww! SO cute! Are they all doing well?


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Yep they all lived even the tiny runt and they are all super fat! Lol I can't wait till they can move around and start playing I love puppies


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What cuties! Do you show them? Are mini Dachshunds the same as just Dachshunds? Sorry, newb questions :laugh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> What cuties! Do you show them? Are mini Dachshunds the same as just Dachshunds? Sorry, newb questions :laugh:


There's Miniature (11lbs and under) and there's standard (16-32lbs).  There's also the unofficial "tweenie" which is between sizes and therefore wouldn't do well in the show ring, but make great pets and competition dogs.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

No I don't show them we just wanted her to have a litter before we fixed her


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm sorry guys I've been picture hogging her are a few pics from the last few weeks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They sure are growing and way too cute!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:'D They are SO CUTE!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks guys!!  I know I can't believe they are so big already): I wish I could keep them all


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Some pics from the past few days


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They just get cuter and cuter!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Karen- I know it im glad we have already found homes and promised them to people or else i would have a hard time letting them go


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Awww <3


----------

